# Going to the Rock Saturday...



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Gonna go play around by the marina Sat morning to see if any stupid ones show up early. I caught my first one about this time last year. Anyone else going???


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It's supposed to rain on Friday. It will muddy it up a bit, but it might bring a few in!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Supposed to be a cold rain, so that should help.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Saw guys at Wildwood trying. Nothing caught though


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Lol. They'll probably be a few young stupid ones checking it out.
Might be some steelhead too (joking).


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll be in New York Lake Ontario and the lower Niagara Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Good thing I'm not young...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bigjoe said:


> Good thing I'm not young...


I hope you post photos from Saturday holding chrome and start off the season! @Bigjoe


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's my 1st one last year....9/21/14.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep this cool rain should help start the season off. Flow gauge has gone up and river temps are falling. Hopefully we keep getting cool rains over the next few weeks to keep the river running a little higher. Still aways to go yet but its not far off now.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah....it's up to 1200 now, guess I'll wait it out till this evening or tomorrow when it's back on the way down.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bigjoe said:


> Yeah....it's up to 1200 now, guess I'll wait it out till this evening or tomorrow when it's back on the way down.


I would say it's not fishable this weekend.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I would say it's not fishable this weekend.


Maybe so, but I'm getting the D.T.'s and there are no fish in the Cleve. area of Lake Erie.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Hell, it's on it's way down...

*Discharge, cubic feet per second* 
Most recent instantaneous value: 684 09-12-2015 12:30 EDT


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bigjoe said:


> Hell, it's on it's way down...
> 
> *Discharge, cubic feet per second*
> Most recent instantaneous value: 684 09-12-2015 12:30 EDT


This time of year even at low flows it will be muddy.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Cant cath them on the couch. Go gettem!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Seen a few silver bullets while on my lunch break at the Necklace. Buddy of mine was out in his yak towards the yacht club and landed one and missed one. 
Hoping the rain tonight and Saturday start bringing more into the river system.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked 1 on Tuesday around Hilliard on a small silver flake/white tube jig under a float. Had it hooked for a few seconds and she was gone. Talked to a few others and head of 1 other caught and some catfish, fez w cold nights and some rain will push more in


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We need some south winds to push the river scent out into the lake. Rain doesn't necessarily mean fish are going to run. It may help them move up some shallow riffles and over the ford.


----------

